# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  After that...

## laxxy

Такой вопрос: есть ли разница (в значении, или в контексте в котором они используются) между разными фразами, записывающимися その後: иногда это そのご, иногда そのあと, а иногда вообще そののち?

----------


## MOG

いずれも意味は同じで、漢字の読み方が異なるだけです。 
「後」は、音読みでは「ゴ」「コウ」、訓読みでは「あと」「のち」「後ろ（うしろ）」「後れる（おくれる）  」というのは知っていますよね？六つ読み方があるのですが、そのうち「ご」「あと」「のち」は同じ意味で用  いられ、「その後」と書いて、「そのご」とも「そのあと」とも「そののち」とも読みます。 
文脈によって読み方が異なるのかというと、必ずしもそうではないと思います。「そのご」「そののち」は書き  言葉ですが、「そのあと」は話し言葉でも書き言葉でも用いられます。厳密にはどのような違いがあるのか、す  みませんが、僕は知りません。 
「後」にちなんで。
afterと同じ意味で「後で（あとで）」「後ほど（のちほど）」といいますが、それらもほとんど違いはな  いでしょう。ただ、「後ほど」のほうが多少丁寧であると思います。

----------


## laxxy

Thanks a lot for the explanations, they were really helpful.

----------

